# WINCC/Webnavigator



## JoeJo (3 Februar 2012)

Hallo,
ich habe mal eine Frage zum Webnavigator.
Ich möchte vorerst eine Maschine S7 315 auf dem Firmennetz visualisieren. Die S7 soll über Ethernet an einen Server  angebunden werden. Die Ethernetanbindung ist kein Problem. Ich würde gerne den Webnavigator einsetzen. Als Visualisierungsrechner würde ich dann meinen Bürorechner anbinden (XP, Firefox) bzw. einen Tablett-PC (Android, W-Lan) .
Was benötige ich an Software bzw. ist das so überhaupt machbar?

Gruß
Joe


----------



## Approx (3 Februar 2012)

Hallo.
Wir haben den Web-Navigator im Einsatz.
Als Minimalausrüstung benötigst Du:
WinCC-RT Lizenz mit entsprechender Tag-Anzahl (besser ist jedoch eine RC, dann nervt der WinCC-Explorer nicht, und die RT ist mit drin)
Dann als Option die zur WinCC-Version passende WebNavigator-Serverlizenz (Kompatibilitätsliste beachten!!!) kaufen (Standard =3 Clients, wenn mehr benötigt, wird's schnell sauteuer)
Das WinCC-Projekt ganz normal einrichten (Verbindung - Variablenhaushalt - Bilder usw)
Dann musst Du die Web-Einstellungen vornehmen (Bilder (*.pdl) publishen, im UserAdministrator den entsprechenden WebUser anlegen, Startbild festlegen usw.)
Auf dem (Web-)Client PC dann über den Internet-Explorer per vorher im (Web-)Server festgelegte IP die Startseite aufgerufen werden.
Die Software (jede Menge active-X gedöhns) für den Clientbetrieb läd sich der Client dann vom Server herunter.

Hoffe, ich konnte Dir etwas weiterhelfen. Meine Beschreibung ist sehr grob, wenn noch Fragen auftauchen, dann nur zu.

Gruß Approx

P.S.: Wir haben WinCC V6.2 mit entsprechender WebNavigator-Version (die hab ich jetzt nicht im Kopp)
Übrigens, wenn Du nur gucken willst, ohne Angst haben zu müssen, das per Web jemand etwas steuert, dann gibts da noch den DataMonitor...


----------



## JoeJo (4 Februar 2012)

Hallo,
Danke für die schnelle Antwort. So wie ich Dich verstanden habe muss auf dem Visualisierungs-PC eine Clintsoftware installiert werden.  Das würde bedeuten dass ein Tablett-PC mit Android nicht funktionieren würde. Ist das Richtig? Wir haben Firefox als Browser funktioniert der Webnavigator damit? Wenn nicht was gibt es für andere Möglichkeiten?
Mit freundlichen Grüßen
Joe


----------



## Approx (6 Februar 2012)

Du brauchst einen Rechner, auf dem das WinCC Projekt mit Variablen, Bildern usw. im Runtime-Modus läuft. Dieser Rechner ist gleichzeitig der WebServer. Dann brauchst Du einen zweiten Rechner (meinetwegen ein nackter XP-Rechner) der als WebClient fungiert. Ob die Web-Funktionalität unter Firefox läuft, wage ich zu bezweifeln. Vielleicht kannst Du ja den IE laufen lassen und per RemoteDesktop mit dem Tablett drauf zugreifen. Bin jetzt nicht der Tablet-Handy-App-Spezialist... 

Gruß Approx


----------



## mkol (6 Februar 2012)

Moin,

die ActiveX-Komponenten, die du auf den Clients benötigst, funktionieren nur im IE.

Eine Alternative wäre eine Installation auf einem Terminal Server, wo in der Konsolen-Session die WinCC RT läuft und in Client-Sessions der IE mit WebNavigator Client gestartet wird. Ein weiterer Vorteil ist hierbei, dass auf den eigentlichen Clients keine Software installiert werden muss (vorausgesetzt sie unterstützen RDP) und auch Thin Clients verwendet werden können, da die Programme ja auf dem Terminal Server ablaufen.

Eine Anleitung dazu: https://support.automation.siemens....lib.csinfo&lang=de&objid=27584706&caller=view


----------



## mike1976 (2 April 2012)

Approx schrieb:


> ......Das WinCC-Projekt ganz normal einrichten (Verbindung - Variablenhaushalt - Bilder usw)
> Dann musst Du die Web-Einstellungen vornehmen (Bilder (*.pdl) publishen, im UserAdministrator den entsprechenden WebUser anlegen, Startbild festlegen usw.)
> Auf dem (Web-)Client PC dann über den Internet-Explorer per vorher im (Web-)Server festgelegte IP die Startseite aufgerufen werden.
> Die Software (jede Menge active-X gedöhns) für den Clientbetrieb läd sich der Client dann vom Server herunter.
> ...



Hy,

habe alles so gemacht, habe auch die IIS aktiviert die lt. wincc benötigt werden.
habe als BS-Win7

So, aber es will einfach nicht laufen, wenn ich jetzt mit dem I-explorer die adresse eingebe kommt zwar das login fenster, gebe dann benutzer name und pw ein das ich zuvor in der user admin.. vergeben habe, aber er lässt mich nicht weiter.

habe das ganze mal mit dem Firefox getestet aber da kommt ja nur die meldung: "*WinCC WebNavigator V7.0 + SP3 Your 
client OS or your Client Web-Browser are not supported"
*
achja und ich habe mich beim firefox mit meinen user namen und paswort, vom BS angemeldet, den wenn ich das von der wincc user admin
geht nichts.

Ist mein erstes wincc projekt mit webnavigator, hoffe ich bekomme das ding irgendwie zum laufen :-(

Kann mir wer weiterhelfen?
Danke
mfg


----------



## mike1976 (4 April 2012)

Hat den keiner Rat für mich, habe jetzt das win7 gadget installiert und sobald ich die runtime starte ist das gadget auch mit dem server verbunden, aber sbald ich auf den i-explorer gehe und zur benutzer und passwort eingabe komme und ich mich mit meinem benutzer und passwort einloggen will gehts nicht, kommt nur immer wieder das eingabe feld :-(.

EDIT:
Wenn ich im ISS-Manager unter Authentifizierung
die Anonyme Authentifizierung aktiviere komme ich wenigsten
	

		
			
		

		
	




also denke, hat es ja was mit den zugriffrechten was zu tun :-(


----------

